# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Cuisine] Les spécialités de canards (400)

## kierian

*Edit du 4/11/2012* : La version Google Doc (merci Tatsu) des données ci-dessous est ici

------------------------
Je profite d'avoir chopé ma première recette à l'instant pour faire ce post.  ::): 

Donc, dans l'optique éventuelle de partir un jour en RvR et/ou PvE de de masse en buff groupé, je démarre un thread pour connaître quelles sont les recettes d'ores et déjà connues de nos cuistots de guilde.

Vous trouverez donc ci-dessous l'ensemble des buffs de groupe (400), leurs effets, et quels cuisiniers les animateurs pourront contacter en cas d'events de guilde ou pour les reset. _(par contre, et çà n'engage que moi, à voir avec les autres cuistots, mais je parle bien de trucs de guilde hein, pas que Pierre/Paul/Jacques me/nous contacte avec des stacks de 200.000 pour se faire de la caillasse à l'hv, si tant est que ce soit viable)_ 

J'éditerai évidemment le post de départ pour ajouter le nom des cuisiniers possédant telle ou telle recette.

*Rappel :* Ces recettes sont à créer à la forge mystique (prévoyez env. 6 po pour la vignasse et les pièces mystiques ainsi que 12 points de comp') et donne lieu à des tablées d'une durée de 5mn, où chacun peut se servir. Dès lors que nous sommes plus de 10, la tablée est donc plus intéressante que des buffs solos similaires, et forcément d'autant plus intéressante que l'on s'éloigne du nombre de 10. (et perso je trouve çà sympa, çà participe à l'ambiance)

_A l'attention des distraits, c'est bien évidemment de la bouffe pour vos levels 80, pas vos chétifs rerolls._

Voiloù, donc les cuistots ayant des recettes, n'hésitez pas à vous manifester !  ::): 

... Et bon appétit bien sûr !


* Feasts*

 Feast[s] of Fancy Truffle Burgers
+15% durée d'empoisonnement
+70 précision
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Feast[s] of Fire Flank Steak
+100 puissance
+70 dégâts par altération
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Feast[s] of Fire Salsa
+100% de santé lorsque vous êtes à terre
+20% de dégâts lorsque vous êtes à terre
+10%  d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Feast[s] of Ghost Pepper Poppers
40% d'obtenir pouvoir lors d'un critique de jour
40% d'obtenir givre lors d'un critique de nuit
+10%  d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Feast[s] of Lemongrass Poultry
Confère vitalité à hauteur de 6% de votre robustesse
+200 puissance lorsque votre santé est inférieur à 50%
+10%  d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Feast[s] of Lotus Fries
30% de découverte de la magie
+70 dégâts par altération
+10%  d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Feast[s] of Lotus Stirfry
100% de chance d'obtenir pouvoir lorsque vous tuez une cible
+70 puissance
+10%  d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Feast[s] of Orrian Steak Frittes
+100 puissance
+70 vitalité
+10%  d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Feast[s] of Rare Veggie Pizzas 
+40% de durée d'altération
+70 de dégâts d'altération
+10%  d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Feast[s] of Roasted Lotus Root
-40% de durée d'étourdissement
+70 robustesse
+10%  d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Feast[s] of Saffron Stuffed Mushrooms 
+200 de dégâts d'altération pendant 30s quand vous tuez une cible
+70 précision
+10%  d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Feast[s] of Seaweed Salad
60% de chance d'obtenir rapidité lorsque vous tuez une cible
+10% de dégâts lors d'un déplacement
+10%  d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

* Feast[s] of Truffle Ravioli :* Cuistot(s)  Aengus
+100 robustesse
+70 précision
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Feast[s] of Truffle Sautee
100% de chance d'obtenir pouvoir lorsque vous tuez une cible
+5% de dégâts critiques
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Feast[s] of Truffle Steak
+100 puissance
+70 précision
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Feast[s] of Truffle Steak Dinner
+200 puissance pendant 30s lorsque vous tuez une cible
+10% de dégâts critiques
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué


*Pots*

 Pot[s] of Curry Butternut Squash Soup
+100 précision
+10% de dégâts critiques
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Pot[s] of Curry Pumpkin Soup
+100 précision
+70 vitalité
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Pot[s] of Fancy Potato and Leek Soup
+100 précision
+70 dégâts par altération
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Pot[s] of Fire Meat Chili
+15% durée de brûlure
+70 précision
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Pot[s] of Fire Veggie Chili
+6% de dégâts critiques
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Pot[s] of Lemongrass Poultry Soup
-40% de durée d'altération
+70 vitalité
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Pot[s] of Orrian Truffle and Meat Stew
100% de chance d'obtenir pouvoir lorsque vous esquivez
+40% de recharge d'endurance
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Pot[s] of Orrian Truffle Soup
+100 de dégâts d'altération
+70 vitalité
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Pot[s] of Saffron-scented Poultry Soup
100% de chance de dissiper une altération lorsque vous vous soignez
+ 70 guérison
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Pot[s] of Truffle Risotto
+100 de dégâts d'altération
+70 précision
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué


*Trays*

Tray[s] of Chocolate Omnomberry Creams 
+40% de découverte de la magie sous l'effet d'un avantage
+20% durée d'avantages
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Tray[s] of Mango Pies
Vous gagnez de la santé à chaque seconde
+70 vitalité
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

*Tray[s] of Omnomberry Bars :* Cuistot(s) Tatsu-Kan
+30% de découverte de la magie
+40% d'or trouvé sur les monstres
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Tray[s] of Omnomberry Bread
+100 vitalité
+70 robustesse
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Tray[s] of Omnomberry Compote
100% de chance d'obtenir de la santé lorsque vous tuez une cible
+70 guérison
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Tray[s] of Omnomberry Cookies
+100 guérison
+70 vitalité
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Tray[s] of Omnomberry Pies
66% de chance de voler de la vie lors d'un critique
+70 précision
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

* Tray[s] of Omnomberry Tarts :*  Cuistot(s) Mayka zay
+30% de découverte de la magie
+70 puissance
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Tray[s] of Saffron Bread
Les dégâts subis sont réduits de 20% lorsque vous êtes étourdi, renversé ou repoussé
-20% durée d'altération
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

 Tray[s] of Spicy Chocolate Cookies
+100 guérison
+70 précision
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

----------


## Maderone

Je serais d'avis de les ranger par type de bonus. Parce que c'est un peu le foutoir là. Faire genre des catégories "pouvoir", "critique", "robustesse"... Etc. 
Non ?

----------


## kierian

Bonne idée voui, je ferais çà un peu plus tard (çà m'a un brin lourdé de tout taper, je fais une pause)

----------


## Zepolak

En tout cas c'est une excellente initiative tout ça !

----------


## olih

D'un autre coté, quand tu vois le prix des plateaux repas à l'hv  ::sad:: .
Tu te demandes si c'est pas plus simple d'acheter un stock et de le mettre en banque de guilde (et je parle des banquets hein, pas des plats individuels).


:edit:
Par contre pour les sortie bus PvE, à part les plats +decouverte magies (et +or?), le reste ne sert globalement à rien. Pour le Pvp je suppose que c'est bien différent.
Pve = Tray[s] of Omnomberry Bars
+30% de découverte de la magie
+40% d'or trouvé sur les monstres
+10% d'expérience à chaque ennemi tué

et pas grand chose d'autre.

:edit²:
A voir si les recettes ne sont pas dispo à l'hv ce qui pourrait aussi revenir bien moins cher.

----------


## Ptit gras

Des stats bonus c'est toujours bien surtout à un prix si bas, même en PvE  ::): 

Pour le PvP on a déjà 2 recettes de groupe différentes qui ne coutent que 2 ou 3 pa l'unité, ça peut être un bon début quand les cuistots sont pas là. Un jour j'ai espoir de voir tout le monde en 3w sous buff de bouffe  :Bave:

----------


## kierian

> D'un autre coté, quand tu vois le prix des plateaux repas à l'hv .
> Tu te demandes si c'est pas plus simple d'acheter un stock et de le mettre en banque de guilde (et je parle des banquets hein, pas des plats individuels).


Je te suis pas, tu veux dire que les plateaux-repas ne coutent rien et qu'il vaux mieux les acheter direct plutot que de les faire faire par nos cuistots ?

edit : pour ton edit², on retrouve les recettes régulièrement à l'hv, mais très rarement en-dessous de 15po.

edit² : Je t'ai relu et je pige toujours pas.
Par exemple, le plateau que je sais faire coute dans les 35pa à l'hv (et vu que çà ne dure que 30mn, tu va en prendre plusieurs à priori), donc tu achètes le plateau direct à l'hv, 35pa, tu achetes un stack de 10 portions individuelles pour que je craft le plateau, je dirais dans les 15pa, quel intérêt de claquer 20pa de plus par plateau ?  ::huh::

----------


## olih

> Je te suis pas, tu veux dire que les plateaux-repas ne coutent rien et qu'il vaux mieux les acheter direct plutot que de les faire faire par nos cuistots ?
> 
> edit : pour ton edit², on retrouve les recettes régulièrement à l'hv, mais très rarement en-dessous de 15po.
> 
> edit² : Je t'ai relu et je pige toujours pas.
> Par exemple, le plateau que je sais faire coute dans les 35pa à l'hv (et vu que çà ne dure que 30mn, tu va en prendre plusieurs à priori), donc tu achètes le plateau direct à l'hv, 35pa, tu achetes un stack de 10 portions individuelles pour que je craft le plateau, je dirais dans les 15pa, quel intérêt de claquer 20pa de plus par plateau ?


 Ça dépend surement lesquelles (de recettes).
La dernière fois que j'ai pris un plateau, c'était dans les 15pa.
M'enfin bon les prix ont surement bougé.
:retourne se coucher:

----------


## kierian

Bha, j'ai envie de dire, même pour des recettes à 15pa, dans le sens où ce n'est pas tant le prix, mais le ratio qui compte. Si ton plateau vendu 15pa a son stack de 10 "solo" qui coûte 5pa, tu perdras 10pa par plateau (rien que sur 10 plateaux t'as déjà loosé un po pour rien)

Bref, tout çà pour dire qu'il n'y a rien à perdre à voir ce que les cuistots de la guilde ont déjà comme recettes à priori.  :;): 

Après je sais pas, je ne connais pas les finances de la guilde et peut-être qu'effectivement çà ne vaut pas le coût de recenser les cuistots et leurs recettes pour économiser quelques po par sorties RvR/PvE. (sans compter que j'ignore si vous vous buffez en règle générale, je pensais à çà en partie parce que de mon côté, RvR ou PvE, je suis buffé en permanence)

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

J'ai fais un google doc rapide pour pouvoir faire des tri sur les données.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...ElLVU5RQ0J2V1E

Les lignes bleu sont les recettes craftables par des canards.

----------


## Korbeil

ILS NOUS ENVAHISSENT !
(http://i.imgur.com/chiPw.png)

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tsss, bug bizarre.

Sinon, je peux crafter des plateaux de barres aux baies d'Omnom. (noté sur le google doc)
Mais faut être plus de 10 pour que ce soit intéressant, donc à réserver aux expéditions donjons avec plusieurs groupes de Canards, ou alors expéditions dans les zones d'Orr

----------


## kierian

> J'ai fais un google doc rapide pour pouvoir faire des tri sur les données.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...ElLVU5RQ0J2V1E
> Les lignes bleu sont les recettes craftables par des canards.


Merci, super pratique, je l'ai ajouté au post de départ.

Sinon perso, les barres aux baies d'Omnom c'est mon buff systématique dès que je fous les pieds sur Orr.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Euh, je ne suis que lvl 225 donc je ne comprends pas tout.
Les recettes qui font des fêtes, elles sont désormais craftable par le biais de la forge mystique ?
Comment exactement ?

----------


## Korbeil

Les recettes faisable à la forge mystique sont uniquement les plats (c'est a dire des recettes que l'ont pose par terre pour que tout le monde puisse en profiter !).

----------


## kierian

> Euh, je ne suis que lvl 225 donc je ne comprends pas tout.
> Les recettes qui font des fêtes, elles sont désormais craftable par le biais de la forge mystique ?
> Comment exactement ?


Ouep, les banquets listés dans le post de départ sont à faire à la forge (çà a toujours été le cas à ma connaissance)
Pour ce faire, il te faudra 17 bouteilles de vignasses (que tu achètes à Miyani, 25.60pa l'unité), 20 cristaux (toujours Miyani, mais à payer en points de comp' cette fois, 12 au total), 50 pièces mystiques, et enfin le plat que tu veux voir transformé en banquet. (autant te dire qu'il est préférable de bien choisir le plat en question)
Une fois fait tu obtiens une recette que tu apprends (tu peux aussi la revendre si tel est ton choix), et dès lors le craft d'un banquet sera composé de son élément solo *10.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Okidokie !
La revente des recettes est-elle rentable ?
A priori, à l'heure actuelle, seules des recettes lvl 400 sont utiles à la guilde, donc il va me falloir encore pas mal de niveaux avant de vous aider ...

----------


## Wixend

Juste pour apporter ma ptite pierre, 

Mayka zay => Plateau de tartes aux baies D'Omnom   30% MF  100 Pui  10% exp

Il y'a un bug de traduction sur ces plateaux, on trouve 2 noms sous le meme ID (Tartes et Tartelettes) gaffe si vous achetez via HV en Français car vous allez payer vos plateaux 10Pa plus cher.  

Plateau de tartelettes aux baies D'Omnom = 35Pa
Tray[s] of Omnomberry Tarts = 20 Pa ...

PS :Anet s'en fout au passage.

----------


## kierian

Je ne saurais le dire, jamais expérimenté personnellement, une recette te coûte environ 6po, et est mise en vente à l'hv en général entre 12 et 19po. Après, aucune idée si elles se vendent, et si oui, en combien de temps. Donc à mon avis, c'est réservé à ceux qui ont pas mal de cash en fond de caisse, parce que les 6po de la recette plus le ou les po de l'insertion de l'annonce risquent d'être bloqué quelques temps.

edit :




> Juste pour apporter ma ptite pierre, 
> Mayka zay => Plateau de tartes aux baies D'Omnom


Merci, je t'ai ajouté.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je trouve que les recettes ne se vendent pas assez cher à l'hv.
En même temps, y'a aucun intérêt de les vendre ou de les acheter. 
Puisque dans tous les cas, c'est très facilement craftable. Seul le prix du vin d'ascalion est bloquant.


Sinon, j'ai rajouté Mayka zay sur le googledoc.

----------


## Korbeil

je bump, i'en a qui ont oubliés ce post !

les détails des bouffe sont dans le premier post  :;):

----------


## Kayato

Merci  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

Je peux éventuellement, pour la prochaine sortie serious, acheter 3 plateaux et je m'occupe de vous faire bouffer quand le timer est reset.

----------


## Korbeil

> Merci


merdouille, il l'a vu avant mon fat screen  ::'(:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

C'est quand même étonnant qu'il n'y ait pas plus de canard cuistot en activité maintenant...

----------


## Korbeil

J'en profite:

Je peut crafter les plats +100vita/+70 robu (oui les PLATS)
Donc si vous en voulez, pensez y  :;):

----------


## billybones

chui cuistot 400, mais j'ai laissé l'artisanat de côté pour me concentrer sur le loot find, je me pencherai sur les recettes high lvl de pvp plus tard  ::P:

----------

